# Geographical Argument In A Coffee Shop



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Waitress : Hawaii, Hello, Sir, you must be Hungary. Gent: Yes, Siam . 

I can't Romania here long. Venice lunch ready ? 

Waitress : I'll Russia a table. What'll you have ? Aix ? 

Gent: Whatever's ready. But can't Jamaica cook hurry ?

Waitress : Odessa laugh ! But Alaska .

Gent: And put some sugar in my Java. 

Waitress : Don't you be Sicily. Sweden it yourself .

Gentenmark my check and and call the Bosphorous. 

I hope he'll Kenya. I don't Bolivia know who I am .

Waitress : Canada noise ! I don't Caribean . You sure Ararat !

Gent: Samoa your wisecracks. What's gotten India? 

Be Nice ! Do you think this Alps business ?

Waitress : Don't Kiev me that Boulogne ! Alamein do ! S'Pain in the neck !

Pay your check and beat it. Abyssinia.











:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 












:lol:


----------

